# Converting A 20Long To A Planted Tank-Lighting?



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a 20long with a few plants-melon and amazon sword, some microsword, dwarf baby tears, red ludwigia. I currently only have a 20 watt Power-Glo. I'm going to a double HO, but wondered what type of lamps would be best. A daylight and a grow type? Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Somewhere in the 6,500k to 10,000k range. I prefer the 6700k myself.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

I run a 6700k and a 6500k in my dual T5 setup

it's working great so far


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How are the baby tears growing in that light? It's a very demainding plant...was just curious. Most people wont try to grow without CO2.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think two daylights would be best.Seems they have more of the kelvin ratings plants enjoy.


----------



## buffheman (Feb 9, 2011)

I've got a 29gal, and also went with a 2x24W T5HO, one 10000K and one plant growth bulb. I haven't set it up yet, as I'm waiting for a glass canopy, but since I've purchased it, I'm getting a little worried that it might be too much light. 

Can anyone speak on both of our behalfs as to how much light that will be? I wasn't looking to dose CO2 at this point, but when I first plugged that thing in, it was pretty darn bright.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lighting in a 29 and a 20L will be quite a bit different due to the verticle height difference. 20Ls are very easy to light. Your 29 has the same setup my 29 has. Although I now have CO2 on it, the month or so I went with the light and no CO2 wasn't too bad. You may need to experiment with lighting period like any light, but I think you'll be okay without CO2.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

20long with dual HO bulbs .... you're gonna want to look at adding CO2. Just a suggestion. ;o)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would suggest T5 bulbs, one 6700K gro light and one 10000K daylight. The gro light will help your plants, and the daylight will too to an extent, but it is more for showing off your tank. If you REALLY want to help your plants and show off some cool stuff, go with a gro light and an actinic, but that's an awful lot of light to be pumping into your tank, unless you start dosing CO2 and fertz.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I just covered my 20gl with eggcrate and set 3 round spot reflectors on the egg crate. I used twistie bulbs in them.

but you already have the HO.

my .02


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I just got the baby tears mat, which is why I needed to upgrade to HO. I've been dosing with API's CO2 Booster, as a CO2 setup is out of the wallet size for now. I also use FloraPride 0-0-3.


----------



## dcullen (Mar 9, 2011)

saltydad said:


> I just got the baby tears mat, which is why I needed to upgrade to HO. I've been dosing with API's CO2 Booster, as a CO2 setup is out of the wallet size for now. I also use FloraPride 0-0-3.


You could put together a DIY CO2 for about the cost of one bottle of CO2 booster and lower your cost (while admittedly increasing your complexity very slightly)


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,DIY is very easy.


----------

